# Craftsman Equipment Discussion



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Well soon enough we're gonna be seeing a lot of new Craftsman equipment. Stanley Black and Decker bought the brand, and they relaunched it this week. I was invited to see what all the hub bub was about.

For lawn equipment there are some nice surprises. The riding mower was fast and you could turn super sharp with it. They actually had me race another guy there and we got the tires squeeling lol. They also have a zero turn coming.

Push mowers there were 2 electric - self propelled and non. They have metal decks. And then gas mowers they had regular pull start and battery start. The battery start uses the same battery in all the hand tools. They also had a line of trimmers/hedge trimmers/chain saws in electric/gas options. There were also backpack sprayers, rakes, etc.

My overall experience was good. Time will tell on the cut quality but overall it looks like a much needed improvement on the older generation products.







They repeatedly mentioned the products being made in USA "with global resources" (aka imported steel), and that it was about value. They also mentioned some upcoming products they are working on so it's not a one and done thing.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I'll be honest, the Craftsman brand has zero value to me any more. It's been driven so low that I'll be surprised if it can be rejuvenated. I tried to get a replacement ratchet a few years ago for my old school lifetime Craftsman and they tried to give me a cheap Chinese knock off. I refused and found rebuild parts for the ratcheting mechanism.

There has been so much consolidation in equipment brands that very few of the brands are much more than re-purposed "generic product".

I've been wrong at least twice today so take it fr what it's worth, my opinion


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Interesting. As a company based in CT, I'm thrilled to see Sranley Black and Decker take it over.

It does bring up a few questions.

Will they still use MTD as their manufacturer for mowers? @GrassDaddy, If you have any pics of the gas mowers, I can probably tell from the design. Those battery mowers almost look like Honda or Husqvarna decks. The height setting lever looks kind of odd.

Will Sears still sell the brand, assuming they stay viable?


----------



## BrentAR (Jul 4, 2018)

The battery push mowers look like a Greenworks design. The Kobalt, Stihl, and Snapper versions look similar.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I think some of their ZTR mowers were Husqvarna. 


Green said:


> Will they still use MTD as their manufacturer for mowers?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

@GrassDaddy, from your 2nd video, the gas mower with the battery start is clearly an MTD chasis, so that answers my question.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Now that SB&D bought Craftsman I don't know if it's the same, but just a few years ago I was an intern at the Husqvarna plant that made all the riders. The Craftsman riding mowers were manufactured there as well. Same chassis, same engines, a lot of the same features, same "feel", just different looks.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

quattljl said:


> Now that SB&D bought Craftsman I don't know if it's the same, but just a few years ago I was an intern at the Husqvarna plant that made all the riders. The Craftsman riding mowers were manufactured there as well. Same chassis, same engines, a lot of the same features, same "feel", just different looks.


Is the LT 2000 a Husq ?


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Like I said, it's been several years since I worked there (5+ actually) so who knows if it's still true. At one time though, that rider was made at the Husqvarna plant.

Also, Dixon mowers (a brand I had not heard of until I worked there) are also made at that same plant.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

My LT1000 is a Husqvarna. I recently found out that there is a Poulan model that is also the same.


----------

